# Let's have some fun and talk flashlights



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Much like women love shoes I love flashlights. I have quite a few but these days I try for quality over quantity. You can never have enough flashlights. One in the car, one by the bed, one in the garage, one in the BOB, one in the kitchen, one at work, one for EDC, extra for preps and hell there's even one on your phone. See, you need flashlights!

I thought I'd start this thread for any others out there, like me, that are addicted to flashlights. Currently my goto is the Fenix PD35. Great little flashlight. Lightweight and very bright. Never go backpacking without it.

https://www.fenixlighting.com/product/pd35-tactical-edition-fenix-flashlight/

So what are your favorite flashlights and what do you use them for?

Personally I could use a little bigger flashlight for home use. Something that takes regular batteries. Any suggestions?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I LOVE anything by SureFire. Right now, my favorite one for travel is the Fury. It is about 6" long and puts out 1500 lumens.

For home, Mrs Inor found some kind of a cheapo thing at Homie Despot for about $40 each. They are an aluminum body and LED and run on 4 C-cell batteries and are bright as hell. I have no idea what the lumen measurement is, although it is well less than the 1500 on the SureFire. But they are great for home use. We have only been using them for about a year, so I do not know how well they will hold up over time. But so far I am damn impressed for a cheap flashlight.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I used to have a HUGE collection of (and fetish for) antique flashlights... brass, fire engine red, kid's cowboy lights, anything you can think of. The great thing about this collection (unlike some of my others, see "vintage amplifiers" in my profile page) is back in my young days you could pick up pretty rare and very cool flashlights for just a few bux... a really cheap but fun habit.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> I LOVE anything by SureFire. Right now, my favorite one for travel is the Fury. It is about 6" long and puts out 1500 lumens.
> 
> For home, Mrs Inor found some kind of a cheapo thing at Homie Despot for about $40 each. They are an aluminum body and LED and run on 4 C-cell batteries and are bright as hell. I have no idea what the lumen measurement is, although it is well less than the 1500 on the SureFire. But they are great for home use. We have only been using them for about a year, so I do not know how well they will hold up over time. But so far I am damn impressed for a cheap flashlight.


Got a SureFire on my shotty. If you remember the name of the cheapie let me know. I'd like to take a look at them.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

All my working life I used MAGLIGHTS. They are very rugged. I still have a couple here at the house that are over 20 years old and still working. You can buy parts easily and keep em going forever. I used the 3 c-cell models at work and I have the 2c-cell models in the cars. And when necessary, they make a great club for smacking a perp in the head!:vs_blush:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Now that’s odd. Years and years of collecting torches(flashlights) and I’ve just turned to pressure oil lamps since I reckon if the power is out long term I’ve a better supply of fuel/power source. Besides they are fun to tinker with. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have good flashlights everywhere! a couple each in the trucks, GHB's and BOB's and spread throughout the house. Both regular battery and rechargeable. I have several T30S V2 Thrunite's as well as SureFire's and Maglights. Bright and reliable. I always go quality on flashlights.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> All my working life I used MAGLIGHTS. They are very rugged. I still have a couple here at the house that are over 20 years old and still working. You can buy parts easily and keep em going forever. I used the 3 c-cell models at work and I have the 2c-cell models in the cars. And when necessary,* they make a great club for smacking a perp in the head*!:vs_blush:


3 D-Cell Mag is a force to be reckoned with! Ask Rodney!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Anything Streamlight. Both firearm mounted and hand held. No more cheap throw away junk. Spend the extra coin it's worth it.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have eight, some LED, some old style mag lights, will LED lights survive and EMP? That’s one reason why I have both, the weight of a mag light makes for a good self defense weapon.....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm a SureFire guy, too. I must have four or five of them, but the little E1e (that's not a misspelling) has been riding in my front jeans pocket for +20 years.

I do have to admit I found some real value in 7 bucks worth of flashlights. I was putzing around in Amazon and found a flashlight that widens and narrows its beam and uses strong 18650 rechargeable batteries. The thing is a bloomin' lighthouse! It's called a Miuree Max800.

Then imagine my surprise when the box came, and I opened it. There were *two* of these flashlights in the box!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

My two favs:

My EDC:






Follow-up on that one:






My All-around:






Bonus vid!!!!!:






I'll be doing a review of the Zebralight H53c sometime.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I've got Olights, Nitecores, Surefires, etc., but the one that have impressed me the most for "value" is the $20 ATactical A1 and the $30 A1S - Not the very best light on the market, but a pretty rugged, reliable and bright multi-mode light. Comes with a 2600mAH USB rechargeable 18650 and ships Amazon prime. I've bought probably 20 of these things so far to distribute around the house, camp, vehicles, etc. and given several as gifts.

https://www.amazon.com/Atactical-A1...&qid=1533732191&sr=8-4&keywords=atactical+a1s

Think I'm gonna order a couple more right now.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

I have a Nitecore I got on sale from REI years ago. It can be mounted to a rail with the right accessory. 

Has four different levels of brightness for the white, and three for the red, blue and green.

Gerber used to make a small. palm of your hand lite that was good for when I needed to go into the tent and not disturb the others sleeping.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

whoppo said:


> I've got Olights, Nitecores, Surefires, etc., but the one that have impressed me the most for "value" is the $20 ATactical A1 and the $30 A1S - Not the very best light on the market, but a pretty rugged, reliable and bright multi-mode light. Comes with a 2600mAH USB rechargeable 18650 and ships Amazon prime. I've bought probably 20 of these things so far to distribute around the house, camp, vehicles, etc. and given several as gifts.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Atactical-A1...&qid=1533732191&sr=8-4&keywords=atactical+a1s
> 
> Think I'm gonna order a couple more right now.


Yup. I bought two from a recommendation here. One goes on my belt everyday. The other is in front of me at the computer. Great little lights for the price.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/GYMAN-Flashl...qid=1533740171&sr=1-8&keywords=led+flashlight
I have about 10 similar flashlights with eneloop batteries all over the place, in bags, glove boxes etc.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Got a SureFire on my shotty. If you remember the name of the cheapie let me know. I'd like to take a look at them.


I'll send it along when I get back home this weekend.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> Much like women love shoes I love flashlights. I have quite a few but these days I try for quality over quantity. You can never have enough flashlights. One in the car, one by the bed, one in the garage, one in the BOB, one in the kitchen, one at work, one for EDC, extra for preps and hell there's even one on your phone. See, you need flashlights!
> 
> I thought I'd start this thread for any others out there, like me, that are addicted to flashlights. Currently my goto is the Fenix PD35. Great little flashlight. Lightweight and very bright. Never go backpacking without it.
> 
> ...


Is your PD35 the original version, v2.0 or the Tac model? (I see you posted the link to the Tac model) Do you use a single 18650 or two CR123A's?

I recently purchased a Fenix UC35 v2.0 thinking the side switch might be a handy feature. After using the light daily for several weeks I'm still not sure what to think.

Here's what I like:

• Came with 3500 mAh 18650

• Has waterproof micro usb charging port

• Came with charging cable, spare o rings and spare switch boot

• Battery level indicator

• Has 1 lumen moonlight mode (max runtime 800 hrs)

• Automatic alternating fast slow strobe pattern

• Excellent build quality

What I DON'T like:

• Pocket clip is only thing that keeps it from rolling around
unless you set it down on lens bezel vertically (when setting it
vertically on nightstand I tend to knock it over when reaching
for it or something else. When laying it on its side on the
nightstand it has rolled off after a bump or nudge

• Tail cap design does not allow you to stand light vertically on tail
cap to light a room by aiming light at ceiling

• Side switch button is very difficult to feel under your thumb.
You pretty much have to look at the light to see where the side
switch is after turning light on with tail switch

So far my favorite torch is the one I happen to be using when it's really dark and I need light! Seriously, I don't have a favorite nor have I found the perfect flashlight...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mines the older version with the CR123A's.



MikeTango said:


> Is your PD35 the original version, v2.0 or the Tac model? (I see you posted the link to the Tac model) Do you use a single 18650 or two CR123A's?
> 
> I recently purchased a Fenix UC35 v2.0 thinking the side switch might be a handy feature. After using the light daily for several weeks I'm still not sure what to think.
> 
> ...


I got this cricket flashlight as a gift. Cool little light. I wouldn't count on it as a lifesaver but it's a nice cheapie.

https://www.amazon.com/Cryket-Light...argid=aud-466606931481:pla-399335933508&psc=1

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There was a time when just about every flat surface in my house had a flashlight on it.
It became the joke at Christmas. "How many flashlights did you get this year?"
My answer was simple. "Not enough." :tango_face_grin:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Sometimes a wood match works in a desperate situation......


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> 3 D-Cell Mag is a force to be reckoned with! Ask Rodney!


My 4-d maglite can double as an aluminum shampoo device.actually attempted to use it once,recipient ran away.

We have so many flashlights everywhere,I lost count....have a small tote full of various duracells also.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Quality LED.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree @fangfarrier

The last 5 years or so I've been focusing on oil lanterns and long burning Emergency Candles. But Mrs S cannot turn down a good flashlight to add to our collection.



fangfarrier said:


> Now that's odd. Years and years of collecting torches(flashlights) and I've just turned to pressure oil lamps since I reckon if the power is out long term I've a better supply of fuel/power source. Besides they are fun to tinker with.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Some people say small electronics like flashlight, pacemakers and watches will survive. BUT are you willing to bet on them being right?
I have all my spare laser sights, red dots and some LCD watches wrapped for protection per the recommendations of Jerry Emmanuelson B.S.E.E.
and and tucked away. Better safe than in the dark.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I've got a bunch of these (like 4 or 5) that look like this.









Then I got a bunch that look like this for bobs and ghbs.









One of these.









I've got a couple camping lanterns.









I've got some (4?) oil burning lanterns









Plus a bunch of other misc. flashlights scattered hither and yon throughout the house.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I used four of the Coleman battery (D-cell) operated lanterns here when the power went out about six years ago.

They don't put out nearly as much light as a four-cell light should, and I decided they were not efficient enough for me.

If it weren't for the soot marks, I'd be a straight up mantle type guy.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I just got two of these yesterday. I had the one "as seen on TV", which was given as a gift some time ago.

Amazingly bright...much brighter than the original one advertised. 2 for $16.99

Getting ready to go camping and bought a 10 man tent so thought they'd be handy hanging in the tent. I will be sure to keep them handy in the home also as they are truly bright...magnetic base, hook on the bottom, etc...









https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072WBCBJH/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

How about headlamps? Different topic?

My first LED light source was a Black Diamond headlamp. Don’t remember the exact model, probably a first generation Spot. Thought it was the coolest thing ever! Especially after living without electricity for several weeks thanks to hurricane Rita. All I had during Rita’s havoc and aftermath was a single Mini Mag Maglite flashlight. One of the little tiny ones. Had extra batteries and the thing was dependable but, it wore me out after two weeks of holding it with one hand and trying to complete a task with the other. There were only so many places to hang it or set it. Would’ve helped greatly if it had been BRIGHTER. I began feeling a little claustrophobic after using it for so long. LED has truly revolutionized lighting!

I still have several Black Diamond Spots and a few Icons. I used LED headlamps instead of flashlights for many years. Nothing beats a headlamp when you actually need to get something done and work with your hands. They’re still my go to for handsfree lighting. 

My first LED flashlight was a Streamlight protac 1L-1AA. Have four of those now. They’re small but bright and can utilize a single aa alkaline or a single aa lithium or a single CR123A. 

In the past year or so I’ve added several lights that use 18650 rechargeable lithium ion batteries. IMO, this really is the way to go. Plan on building a small solar electric system capable of recharging 18650’s soon. It’s a major bummer that EMP is really a thing! It’s always something... would be silly not to keep some candles handy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MI.oldguy said:


> My 4-d maglite can double as an aluminum shampoo device.actually attempted to use it once,recipient ran away.
> 
> We have so many flashlights everywhere,I lost count....have a small tote full of various duracells also.


Last count...maybe 8 years ago, I had 22.

Probably up to 30-35 now.

I have a weakness for flashlights.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Thrunite TN12
review here https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...209DC5623C5A95877734209DC5623C5A958&FORM=VIRE
I've tried many flashlights small enough for easy pocket carry including several higher priced ones and found this to be the best light. Every vehicle has one with 2 more in the house. We've been using them for over 4 years without any failures and use one them every night walking the property.

While I haven't played with headlamps as much I've found that this Nebo is a good lightweight choice. https://www.amazon.com/NEBO-TOOLS-D...pID=41WIZbNV6NL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
I use it when working under cars ect.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

double post


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Elvis said:


> double post


You are in good company, because I still do it, however I am pretty old, so I forgive myself.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Olight I3S EOS 1xAAA has been my daily go to light for over 4 years now. Fits in my leatherman sheath so I have it on me everytime I leave the house.
It has taken a few 30-40' falls which only gave it a little more character. Up to 90lm but I use the default 50lm the most, it doesn't reach out real far, maybe 75-100' plenty for close up work and to light the path.
At 1/2" dia. and less than 1.5 oz. w/ battery, it's easy to hold in your mouth when you need two hands. 

Lingsfire zoomable COB LED USB headlamp has held up well on the job site for a couple years now.

I've got a couple $5-$7 Chinese lights in the truck for work.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Does anyone here have experience with a Nitecore EC4S?


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I carry a coast HP4 where ever I go. https://coastportland.com/product/hp4/ I have one at work that stays in my shirt pocket, and one in my pants pocket for when I'm not at work. They're probably 6 years old now. Been through hundreds of batteries over the years as I find myself using it all the time. I finally switched to enloops to cut down on the wasted batteries. Neither one has ever failed regardless of how many times or how high I've dropped it from. The one at home has even been through the wash at least once. Even buried it once on accident and dug it back up. It looks pretty rough anymore, but there just hasn't been any reason to replace it. I have a decent selection of other cheapy lights as well. The heavy weight is the 6D Maglight. It doesn't get used anymore due to the high cost of replacing batteries, but it has some real weight to it when loaded up!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We have a bright little dude called Pro 4 Tactical which come from Ace Hardward for 9 bucks on sale. It seems to be a good one. Amazon looks a bit overpriced. 
https://www.amazon.com/Pro-4-6-01285-41954-1-Tactical-Flashlight-Black/dp/B079KSR84X


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

MikeTango said:


> Does anyone here have experience with a Nitecore EC4S?


No but Amazon reviews sugest that the light slowly drains the battery even when off. The buttons may not be very durable either.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

A pair of Fenix TK25 for sailing, four Fenix TK35, one in each vehicle, two in the house, Fenix ARE-C2+ charger.

I've lost track of how many batteries are rolling around.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Elvis said:


> No but Amazon reviews sugest that the light slowly drains the battery even when off. The buttons may not be very durable either.


Many flashlights do this. They don't use a mechanical switch but an electronic one and it needs power from the battery to run electronics to sense when the button is pushed to turn the light on. Same principle as your TV, DVD, satellite receiver etc. They're not truly 100% off, they always use power.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Elvis said:


> No but Amazon reviews sugest that the light slowly drains the battery even when off. The buttons may not be very durable either.


Thanks... I read same info in another review. Haven't seen anything technical about how much power is draining over a certain length of time.

As @Back Pack Hack says, it seems many flashlights function this way. Would imagine power banks operate this way as well because they don't have mechanical switches. My power banks have a button to press for checking power level when not in use. When in use the power level is always displayed.

I have a Fenix CL30R LED Lantern. It has a keypad style contact switch that probably drains power the same way. Perhaps the power loss would be noticeable over a long period of time without use. But I use most of my lights often and rotate through spare batteries and power banks to ensure they're always topped off and in good working order.

My plan for the EC4S would be for checking on our small acreage every night when I make my rounds before bed. I need something that can put out a steady 1,000 lumens without decreasing output due to heat protection circuitry.

As for the switch looking like it won't hold up. Well, that's all people have said. No one is saying they've broke it or it failed.

If I decide on purchasing the EC4S I'll let y'all know how it performs and holds up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Stumbled across some good information on storing 18650 batteries. Looks like temperature is a big factor...

How do you store your 18650's?

https://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-.../77975750-how-to-store-18650-batteries-safely

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

MikeTango said:


> Thanks... I read same info in another review. Haven't seen anything technical about how much power is draining over a certain length of time.
> 
> As @Back Pack Hack says, it seems many flashlights function this way. Would imagine power banks operate this way as well because they don't have mechanical switches. My power banks have a button to press for checking power level when not in use. When in use the power level is always displayed.
> 
> ...


One review of the EC4S used a meter and measured a 5 ma drain when the light is off. That reviewer calculated that when turned off it would completely drain the battery in about 30 days. I can't verify the 5 ma drain rate (he posted a picture of his meter hooked up and showing a 5 ma draw) but my math shows that it would completely drain a single 3400 ma 18650 battery in 28.3 days. Or about 56 days since that light uses two 18650 batteries.

The ThruNite TN12 I mentioned in an earlier post has no battery drain when off. I've tossed them in the GHB and kept in the hot car for a year and it still worked fine. It will stay at over 1000 lums for about 5 minutes before dimming to protect itself from heat and runs on one 18650 battery instead of two.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Elvis said:


> One review of the EC4S used a meter and measured a 5 ma drain when the light is off. That reviewer calculated that when turned off it would completely drain the battery in about 30 days. I can't verify the 5 ma drain rate (he posted a picture of his meter hooked up and showing a 5 ma draw) but my math shows that it would completely drain a single 3400 ma 18650 battery in 28.3 days. Or about 56 days since that light uses two 18650 batteries.
> 
> The ThruNite TN12 I mentioned in an earlier post has no battery drain when off. I've tossed them in the GHB and kept in the hot car for a year and it still worked fine. It will stay at over 1000 lums for about 5 minutes before dimming to protect itself from heat and runs on one 18650 battery instead of two.


Keep in mind 18650s also self-discharge whether they're in a flashlight or sittin' in the drawer.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Keep in mind 18650s also self-discharge whether they're in a flashlight or sittin' in the drawer.


By design.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have: 1) a bunch of old multiple C- D- cell ever-readys, the big chrome head wopper ones updated with LED lamps, OEM lamps saved. 

2) A Selection of maglites from 2 AAA to 4 D cells , again updated with LEDs, The incandesent lamps are still handy as backup. 

3) An old petzel headlamp that is 4.5V, love that for it's adjustable beam and large reflector. The 4.5V bat is NLA but can run 3 AAs. I updated this with a CREE LED. Was my go to backpacking headlamp . Still very serviceable for that with LED bat life. 

4) a few of the 6V lanterns w/LEDS. These throw decent light, are cheap ($5-6), but ome with cheap bats. I have a few rechargeable lead/acid 6V lantern bats and a 6V solar charger. Run a real long time on the lead/acid bats. Very sustainable long term w/solar charger and lead/acid bats.

5) A whole shitload of 3 AAA cell cheapie LED flashlights (6/$5) that come on sale at TSC. The supplied AAA bats are cheap but run O.K. with some good alkalines. I distribute these all around the house/barns, where ever I might need a light (cellar, by breaker/fuse panel, tool boxes, top/bottom of stairwells, barns, sheds, hang them off household lamp switches, glove compartment...). These will get a light quick or get me to better lights if left in the dark. $30 for 36 flashlights w/bats, on clearance. Cheaper than Bic lighters!!! If you let someone borrow one it's O.K. if it don't come back.

6) A small Princeton Tec Remix headlamp. Takes 3-AAA LED spot lite, 3 LED w/dimmer. My new light for hunting trips/backpacking. I like this. Very compact but surprising light.

7) an early black diamond headlamp, model?, multiple LEDs/functions runs on 4 AA, and has an emergency backup bat?. This one discharges if you leave bats connected. I like the petzl better....

8) A few solar rechargeable portable light bulbs (ICK.BOL ?). These have internal rechargeable battery, mini USB solar charger. Bright enough for reading by and last quite a few hours. Solar charger works but need bright sun and very cheaply made. Can use a phone charger to charge. In a pinch you can also charge a phone but VERY slow w/solar charger. Limited use/experience on these but <$10/2

Besides alkaline and lithium bats, I have the rechargeable 6V lantern bats mentioned above, rechargeable AAA and AA, C and D, chargers. An inverter, 40W 12V solar panel, and deep cycle marine batteries that can power the inverter/charger.

Multiple oil lamps, ones that are small or for a whole room, hurricane lamps, gallons of oil and wicks, refined kero if the lamp oil runs out, then the 275-gal fuel oil tank. Lots of various candles and enough canninng wax to make plenty more.

Still do not have a high-tech tactical, but I'm not in the dark either.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Ah. Yeah.

I forgot about those.

I also have a drawer full of old 6Ps of various ages and designs, and an old box of batteries. They are backups to the Fenix now, but a useful backup. The Fenix are rechargeable, (but I vaguely remember something about them functioning with 123s) and the 6Ps will run off 123s, which are laying around everywhere these days-- Homeless Despot even sells them.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Mad Trapper said:


> I have: 1) a bunch of old multiple C- D- cell ever-readys, the big chrome head wopper ones updated with LED lamps, OEM lamps saved.
> 
> 2) A Selection of maglites from 2 AAA to 4 D cells , again updated with LEDs, The incandesent lamps are still handy as backup.
> 
> ...


Mrs MikeTango says my small collection is plenty big enough... She has no idea!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Keep in mind 18650s also self-discharge whether they're in a flashlight or sittin' in the drawer.


All batteries do but, I keep some Orbtronic 18650s in the EMP bags and pull everything out every spring and to recharge and check for function. Those 18650s always have over 65% charge after a year in a unheated storage area and car trunks. The same goes for the Thrunite TN12s in the GHBs. No failures in 5 years.

No flashlight or battery is perfect but I'm still satisfied with my choice and occasionally when pulling out a TN12 with strangers they are amazed at the beam it puts out. The Orbtronic batteries are expensive but after playing with some surefire batteries a few years ago I'll stick with batteries I'm more confident in.

The downside of using 18650's is that unlike AAs they are almost impossible to get some in an emergency. That's why every GHB has a USB 15 watt solar panel recharger for the cellphone and 18650s. The same solar charger can charge a GMS or 2 meter radio or power a GPS unit (Garmin) if a map to get home is ever needed.


----------



## mobius999 (Jun 9, 2018)

whoppo said:


> I've got Olights, Nitecores, Surefires, etc., but the one that have impressed me the most for "value" is the $20 ATactical A1 and the $30 A1S - Not the very best light on the market, but a pretty rugged, reliable and bright multi-mode light. Comes with a 2600mAH USB rechargeable 18650 and ships Amazon prime. I've bought probably 20 of these things so far to distribute around the house, camp, vehicles, etc. and given several as gifts.
> 
> Think I'm gonna order a couple more right now.


If you like value lights I highly suggest checking out the BLF A6 "Special Edition". It's a bit more if you get it off Amazon but you can find it direct from the manufacturer on Banggood.com. I would provide the link but I don't have enough posts to post urls apparently. This flashlight is AMAZING for the money. Truly. 7 modes, mode memory, programmable, far superior switch system to the A1, can max out at 1600 lumen, great build quality, durable.

I ordered one after watching several glowing reviews, seeing some recommendations on other forums and one from a friend. So glad I did. I didn't understand what "BLF" stood for and just assumed it was another online store brand put on chinese stuff like you see all the time on Amazon or Ebay. Turns out it stands for "Budget Light Forum." This group of flashlight enthusiasts have been designing and working with manufacturers directly to get the flashlights they want to see built for years.

Maybe you all knew about this, but it was a big surprise to me, and went a long way explaining how I got such an amazing flashlight for this low of a price. There is a master list at budgetlightforum.com where you can see all the lights they have produced over the years, including active ones like the A6 and others.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Nov 8, 2012)

Elvis said:


> The downside of using 18650's is that unlike AAs they are almost impossible to get some in an emergency. That's why every GHB has a USB 15 watt solar panel recharger for the cellphone and 18650s. The same solar charger can charge a GMS or 2 meter radio or power a GPS unit (Garmin) if a map to get home is ever needed.


18650's Are everywhere. They can be pulled from all kinds of electronics, i.e. laptops, power tools, etc. Also, the only positive thing about vaping is that vape shops carry 18650's locally, and high amp ones at that (although low amp would be fine for this purpose since you'd use lower modes most often).


----------



## eraursls1984 (Nov 8, 2012)

My favorite EDC is the Zebralight SC62w I recently lost. 

I no longer have any Fenix because I hate cool white, but they are among the best quality for the price. They are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

eraursls1984 said:


> My favorite EDC is the Zebralight SC62w I recently lost.
> 
> I no longer have any Fenix *because I hate cool white*, but they are among the best quality for the price. They are fairly inexpensive.


Saw this on the Zebralight website. Apparently the one you like does have cool white.



> Main Features and Specifications
> LED: Cree XM-L2 Cool White (Nominal CCT 6300K)
> User Selectable Levels: 3 main levels (High, Medium and Low)


SC62 18650 Flashlight Cool White


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

My favorite flashlight is the Neebo. 
I carry one in my pocket when I'm working.
120 lumens, and they charge in your vehicle's cig lighter.
Very cool little flashlight.










They sell them at Batteries Plus, or online:
https://www.batteriesplus.com/produ...KcaLEFCqnrbCnfZBQetJOmQvoG2WrLaBoCrjgQAvD_BwE


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup...got one of those also. Great little light.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Robie said:


> Yup...got one of those also. Great little light.


Yep, I hardly buy batteries anymore. I've had several of them. Very bright little lights, fit in a pocket, charge easily (red light means charging, green means it's charged).
My only complaint is that because they are supposed to be a 120 lumen output, they do not step down in intensity like most digital flashlights.
When the battery can no longer support 120 lumens, they just shut off. Doesn't happen often, but every now & again I get a surprise in the middle of a job and have to go plug the thing in for a while.
Fortunately I always carry a headlamp in my toolbag.

My other fav was the original COAST flashlights. Not so crazy about their newer lights though.
The original with the hole in the lens was awesome. I once left one in a job for 6 days. When I came back, it was still showing a little bit of light.
The digital circuit had been stepping down as the batteries dwindled. It wasn't much light, but if you were in a cave, you'd be damned happy for the light.


----------

